# panasonic viera TH42PX60



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Hey all

my dad is looking at buying this tv with a 5 year warranty for about 1150 quid, any opinions or altrenatives worth looking at?

cheers


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Its a good T.V i have one, my SKY feed is crap so the pic is'nt all that but DVD and Xbox its fantastic, don't be tempted by the PX600 i think the only difference is the software/features

Look here and see if John Lewis will price match 

http://avforums.pgpartner.co.uk/search_ ... _=/vendors[]=PAN


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Hey Bam,

whats the px600? Thanks for getting back so quick, IÂ´ve been looking it up on internet and it looks pretty good, but there are soooo many TVÂ´s about itÂ´s hard to know.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

by the way, itÂ´s the 5 year warranty that clinches it at mo, whenevr you add it o these websites its about 500 quid more


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

spain said:


> by the way, itÂ´s the 5 year warranty that clinches it at mo, whenevr you add it o these websites its about 500 quid more


Depends on where you buy it from. Panasonic shops will automatically give a 5 year warranty free and free installation and set up


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Had a look on panasonic and found a delaer through that website but it was coming out much more expensive that what my Dad has found.

Does this seem to be a good deal and brand then?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

spain said:


> Hey Bam,
> 
> whats the px600? Thanks for getting back so quick, IÂ´ve been looking it up on internet and it looks pretty good, but there are soooo many TVÂ´s about itÂ´s hard to know.


Its the same TV, but with better sound (5.1).

I also have a TH42PX60 (it was Â£1800 when I brought it :x ), can't fault it, the picture is very good when using the built in free view digital tuner, but the analoge picture is awful.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

spain said:


> Hey Bam,
> 
> whats the px600? Thanks for getting back so quick, IÂ´ve been looking it up on internet and it looks pretty good, but there are soooo many TVÂ´s about itÂ´s hard to know.


From what i understand its just has more features and better sound, which TBH if you are using an amp you don't need and the gimmicky features then save your money, as the panel is identical ...I think

Have a look through A.V forums they even have a John Lewis price match table although if you are in Spain this might not be a important


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

spain said:


> Had a look on panasonic and found a delaer through that website but it was coming out much more expensive that what my Dad has found.
> 
> Does this seem to be a good deal and brand then?


You need to directly to the dealers and have a chat, print off the prices you have found and get them to price match


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

cheers ken and BAM,

seems like a good deal then, its a "special offer ending in days", thought it was a gimmick being in sales myself, but looking around doesnt seem too bad after all, especially with the warranty.

They can always hook up my old surround sound to it if it ainÂ´t great as it is, itÂ´s for the UK anyway BAM so any comparison will be good.

I hope he getÂ´s it, IÂ´m home friday and will be great to see all those cheesy xmas programs on :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

oh and cheers to you jbell as well, sorry, didnÂ´t include you last time


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Excellent Tv, had mine about 6 months now (paid Â£1200 via Currys web site :wink: Thanks Vouchercode.com ) Have Sky+, Xbox 360 and my Bose Lifestyle 38 running through it, more than happy with it!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Had one and it was burgled.

Then got a Pioneer 42" and it's a much, much better qaulity picture.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Another thumb's up from me. I have that exact TV, well pleased with it.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Had one and it was burgled.
> 
> Then got a Pioneer 42" and it's a much, much better qaulity picture.


agree.if you can afford to spend a bit more nothing is better than the pioneers.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Excellent!! Thanks all, seems like a good choice then, since all my esteemed electronic friends have one :lol:

I feel a lot better about my Dad getting it now, didnÂ´t want him getting ripped off my some smarmy sales guy :evil:

I heard Pioneer is better, but the price is a lot bigger as well, IÂ´m sure heÂ´ll lives with the Panasonic.

thanks again!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

spain said:


> oh and cheers to you jbell as well, sorry, didnÂ´t include you last time


Always a pleasure, never a chore


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I have two Pannys and they are one of the best maufacturers IMO Pioneer being slightly better but more money.
Remember better cables means better PQ :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

PQ?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Picture Quality :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Picture Quality?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

spain said:


> PQ?


Picture Quallity :wink:

You can improve this even more buy using a JS VGA/RGB box makesviewing sky even better.

As a side note I'm selling my JS box :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

ha ha ha

nice sly advertising, but I donÂ´t even know what one of those is either! :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Blade_76 said:


> Excellent Tv, had mine about 6 months now (paid Â£1200 via Currys web site :wink: Thanks Vouchercode.com ) Have Sky+, Xbox 360 and my Bose Lifestyle 38 running through it, more than happy with it!


How do you like your Bose system? I'm looking into similar and love the sound quality in the shops but worry as alot of AV forums seem to slag the Bose name off :?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

fastasflip said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent Tv, had mine about 6 months now (paid Â£1200 via Currys web site :wink: Thanks Vouchercode.com ) Have Sky+, Xbox 360 and my Bose Lifestyle 38 running through it, more than happy with it!
> ...


Yeah I read that too, down to personal choice I guess? And my personal choice was Bose, the system is fantastic, sound quality for me blows everything out of the water. It is very bassy, some people dont like that..

I was very lucky to get the unit through Ebay, from someone locally. It should have cost Â£3300, but I bought it for just over Â£2500. The guy won it on Virgin Radio, it had never been opened!

The thing I really like is the ability to store cd's to the system (up to 200 hours worth), having up to 8 user profiles/moods and the system learns what music you are into. You can also buy additional kit to run the sound into other rooms (I think its 15 rooms or something silly).

I am now looking into buying the wireless rear speaker system for it.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

There is a Bose factory shop at McArtur Glen (sp?) at York. They sometimes have a few bargins...


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

2500 quid 

I thought I was lucky when I got a 400 quid surround sound, SONY, obviously missing out on something, not that my ear is that refined, I probably donÂ´t even notice.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

spain said:


> PQ?


God, there's no hope for the Dad if the son's as bright as this!! :wink:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sim said:


> There is a Bose factory shop at McArtur Glen (sp?) at York. They sometimes have a few bargins...


Thanks for the tip :wink:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

spain said:


> 2500 quid
> 
> I thought I was lucky when I got a 400 quid surround sound, SONY, obviously missing out on something, not that my ear is that refined, I probably donÂ´t even notice.


LoL

Well as I am always being told - you get what you pay for :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Thanks Blade, looks like I'm off to the Bose Shop


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

If you are going to spend Â£2k ish i would go for tsomething like this

http://avforums.pgpartner.co.uk/search_ ... d=19917331

+

http://avforums.pgpartner.co.uk/search_ ... d=28049779

+

A few hundred quid on cables

Just IMHO


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> If you are going to spend Â£2k ish i would go for tsomething like this
> 
> http://avforums.pgpartner.co.uk/search_ ... d=19917331
> 
> ...


i tested out that pioneer amp is good buts there's better look at either the yamaha 1700 or bit more cash the yamaha 2700(thats what ive ordered to go with kef 3005 speakers) they are great amps

Bose are good style speakers but you can get lots better for less money.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> If you are going to spend Â£2k ish i would go for tsomething like this
> 
> http://avforums.pgpartner.co.uk/search_ ... d=19917331
> 
> ...


And there is another reason I chose the Bose, didnt want my front room looking like Wembley Stadium with Take That in town.... My front room isnt big enough to accomodate HUGE speakers like that..

I have never rated Pioneer kit, I remember my brother buying a pioneer hifi and having nothing but problems with it. Then there plasmas were having lots of problems with Sky HD when it came out etc...

Like I said, down to personal choice at the end of the day and for me Bose was well worth the money.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

alexasTT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to spend Â£2k ish i would go for tsomething like this
> ...


Any thoughts on the current Denon range less than Â£1k :?:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


The Denons are good also i was all set to get the 2807 but just thought the yamaha's handle the soundtracks a bit better hard to describe but the denon sounded a bit flatter.There is a new denon out (the 2307) very similar to the 2807 but Â£200 cheaper at Â£600 which is a cracking price.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Spain

Check out these retailers: http://www.askdirect.co.uk/uview?call=ask.productSearch&id=9004&topcatid=20

There shop is in Tottenham court road.

The pana 42" is Â£989 inc 5 years G'tees.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

cheers ken!!

they just get cheaper! have to see if they can deliver fast , for some reason dad wants it for xmas, probably to show off :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Spain I have the very same TV 12 months old next week. Its a good picture top notch in Sky HD as well. I had the Panasonic surround sound cinema system 1000 watts its really good :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

thanks all for the replies, have informed the old man about it , just gotta see what he does now,

i hope he gets it 
i hope he gets it 
i hope he gets it 
i hope he gets it

whoops, did i say that out loud? :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

just rung home, they bought it! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Got one of these from here http://www.soundandvisiononline.com/snv/index.asp

Was Â£980 ish inc. 5 year guarantee and delivery.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Was offered one of these today at Â£799 but Mrs B didn't like the look of it.

She quite likes the Hitachi 42PD9700 at Â£1299. Is this any one any good?

Cheers
Bob


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

spain said:


> just rung home, they bought it! [smiley=dude.gif]


Just hope they don't watch documentaries :lol: , see this post:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=77507


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

beastty said:


> Was offered one of these today at Â£799 but Mrs B didn't like the look of it.
> 
> She quite likes the Hitachi 42PD9700 at Â£1299. Is this any one any good?
> 
> ...


According to A.V forums the Hitachi's are a really good piece of kit esp the 7200/9700 series, was on my list when i bought my Panny


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> beastty said:
> 
> 
> > Was offered one of these today at Â£799 but Mrs B didn't like the look of it.
> ...


Cheers BAMTT. We've decided to hold off and not go for the impluse buy straight after xmas. I'm sure if I go see the guy again he'll do me a deal in a few months


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Â£899 now in the Currys sale :wink:

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/store/c ... oid=-30633


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Â£768 if you already have a stand    

"Â£$% me its cost me a grand in about a year


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

well it looks great anyway, funny thing with all these deals now is that they donÂ´t come with 5 year warranties but offer support for 7 quid a month, you times that by 60 months and it comes out at 420 quid, add that onto the price and my dad still got a very good deal


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got one (PX600) still think my tosh is a better picture and it support 1080. 

Agree with the wembley stadium comment - i've got the 540 theater kit for it and the speakers just look too much.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

hey gcp, just checked out that website and it was an extra 449 for 5 year guarantee :?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

spain said:


> funny thing with all these deals now is that they donÂ´t come with 5 year warranties


That's because AFAIK there is a problem with many 37" and 42" Panasonic Plasmas ...... hence the price crash.
Panasonic say they expect to have a fix by the spring but at the moment
they don't know how to get rid of the 'purple snake' artefacts in the shadows.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

HighTT said:


> spain said:
> 
> 
> > funny thing with all these deals now is that they donÂ´t come with 5 year warranties
> ...


I have the 42" version (girls please...) and I can say I have no problems with the TV at all! Great pic from sky, dvd, xbox 360 and now HD Dvd :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Blade_76 said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > spain said:
> ...


I have the Panny 42" not had any probs with mine 12 months old last week (touch wood)


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

well thats good news anyway, tv looks stunning and picture is superb as far as I could see, coming back to my shitty 21" basicline tv the landlord put in was even worse after seeing it :x


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Glad the three of you have had no problems  -
but there were some amazing offers on them last week  ,
they could be bought for less than Â£800 with the right discount codes
and I thought it seemed too good to be true;
so I Googled, and on various AV forums a problem was discussed
(try putting in purple snakes & panasonic).
But maybe it's like TT's and many of their problems,
they don't happen to most people and they are mainly noticed
only by people who frequent the relative forum :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Or maybe they have a model change due and panasonic are dumping all their stock. Still think they look Fugly when compared to the pioneer and tosh models.

I didnt get the stand with mine - kinda wish i had. 
Dont suppose anyone knows if a PX60 stand will fit a PX600?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Cheers HighTT,

Ive too seen the offers

one for example was reduced 400 quid to 899, but the original price was quoted as 1299, whereas my dad paid less than that with guarantee, so bit of a con there. He could have got it a lot cheaper but without support, and if nothing happens in 5 years well he wasted a few hundred quid, however itÂ´s nice to have that piece of mind, bit like a warranty on a TT :lol: which i never had 

im gonna have a look at that purple snake thing(you sure thats not a porn site youre asking me to look at  )


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Or maybe they have a model change due and panasonic are dumping all their stock. Still think they look Fugly when compared to the pioneer and tosh models.
> 
> I didnt get the stand with mine - kinda wish i had.
> Dont suppose anyone knows if a PX60 stand will fit a PX600?


I think all large plasma or LCD panels look rubbish on stands they are so much better on the wall. Well thats what they were designed for, space saving.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Tv's (most electrical goods infact) will always come down in price, newer models coming out all the time etc...

Also being the January sales, they will offer things at stupid prices as they know most people cant afford anything in Jan after Xmas, but this way they will stretch themselves to grab a bargain.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Or maybe they have a model change due and panasonic are dumping all their stock. Still think they look Fugly when compared to the pioneer and tosh models.
> 
> I didnt get the stand with mine - kinda wish i had.
> Dont suppose anyone knows if a PX60 stand will fit a PX600?


I donâ€™t think it will, as the stands look to be the same width as the TV. When comparing the models in the Pana book, the 42PX600 is 1,077mm wide and the 42PX60 is 1,022mm wide.

No 'purple snake' artefacts here either  .


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

spain said:


> hey gcp, just checked out that website and it was an extra 449 for 5 year guarantee :?


Not with the special offer "take hollywood home" when bought from Panasonic approved high street retailers.

Also got a free DVD of Ice Age 2 or X_Men: The Last Stand

Offer now finished.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

well after my latest panasonic item faulted im never buying panasonic again.

looks nice but shite


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

So how much did you pay altogether gcp? My dad also had the film offer, told him to get X men.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

spain said:


> So how much did you pay altogether gcp? My dad also had the film offer, told him to get X men.


Â£959 inc. delivery


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Bloody hell 

ThatÂ´s a good deal, my dad paid about 150 more than that I think, please donÂ´t tell me that was with the stand as well. :?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

spain said:


> Bloody hell
> 
> ThatÂ´s a good deal, my dad paid about 150 more than that I think, please donÂ´t tell me that was with the stand as well. :?


Only the table top one, I found the shop via the AV forums, very good advice there.


----------

